# Poodle won't eat



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Could it have been a bad batch? I had no idea that kibble degrades as fast as I have read on PF. Can you return that bag for a replacement of the same product? I tried so many different kibbles, read donated so many nearly full bags to our shelter, because if your dog won't eat it, the Dogfoodadvisor rating doesn't matter. Buck eats Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potatoes or Infinia Salmon and Sweet Potatoes. Very inconvenient to get because it is only sold at feed stores, but that is what he will eat.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree with Mfmst. If your dog has been eating the food for a while and normally does well it certainly seems possible that it is an issue with that bag or batch. It might be worthwhile to contact the manufacturer and let them know. 

Hans is eating Wysong kibble right now, mixed 50/50 with his raw. The first bag of Wysong Epigen I bought came from Amazon, and I think they may not move that much of it. It gave Hans an upset tummy, even mixed with his old food. Tossed that bag, fed something else for a while (I switch foods all the time). Then I decided to try the Epigen again because he normally does so well on high protein foods. I ordered from chewy.com this time since that's where I get everything from now. No tummy issues this time, so I think it was an old bag or something before.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I remember having a large (5 x 22Kg 50lb bags) of food that working hungry dogs would not eat. Manufacturer would not take back. Tests showed excessive amounts of Grycerol and rancid fat. After the results were shown to the maker they refunded but we never dealt with them again.
Eric


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too would suspect a bad batch, and would avoid trying to get her to eat it or mixing it with other food. Dogs can smell things we can only test for, and know what to avoid. I would make a note of the batch and date, and take it back asking for an exchange for a bag from a different batch.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you all. I have e-mailed the company. I also contacted the supplier where I get the food and she said that the Kentucky co changed the duck used in the food and some other customers dogs wont eat the food. I buy big bags and vacuum seal them in a weeks worth of food so it won't go bad and toss the bag always check dates to. Amber seams to like the Canidae food I may stick with it, only thing I don't have food to mix for transition to the new food. Thank you all most helpful info.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

You might be fine just switching cold turkey....I've done it with Hans, although he's used to food changes and has a fairly iron stomach by now. 

If other dogs are having issues with it as well, I really think the manufacturer should reconsider their source of duck. Hopefully they will. Maybe there's something wrong with it.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks after this issue it may be smart to change to Canidae dog food. I never had any problems when the food was made in Canada. The ingredients in Canidae seam pretty good. Think I will take a chance and switch cold turkey mix a few treats in.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like maybe a bad bag; take it back to the store and have them give you a new bag and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

liljaker said:


> Sounds like maybe a bad bag; take it back to the store and have them give you a new bag and see if the same thing happens.


I agree....occasionally something is "off" in a batch of food and it may not be the duck, it may have sat in the sun, especially this time of year, at some time and gotten a little rancid. Dogs pick up on that.

At the store where I worked we were careful to get pallets of food off the loading dock and into shade of the building as quickly as we received the food. If it sits in the sun at the distributors warehouse before getting to your store that can cause a problem too and your store would never know that happened.

Change it out for a fresh bag. The manufacturer will reimburse the store for the return so they don't lose anything on a return.

Best of luck. Viking Queen


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I have given up trying to change food over gradually, decreasing old food while inreasing new food. It really doesn't seem to make any difference if it's a high quality kibble. Even my 8 week old pup was changed from Purina to TOTW cold turkey with no effects. The worst that can happen is soft stool for a couple of days, but I've never even had that happen.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I think alot has to do with date and storage before it gets to the consumer. I do believe in dealing with a company with high turnover. Except one time, a store with high turnover did not sell the food I was buying with high turnover. I took the 50 pound bag of feed back and left it outside the door. And didn't take it away. It was disgusting and had bugs in it. Hubby had already opened it and fed the chickens with it. I'm glad I caught it right away.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. After talking to some folks I think its the new duck the Kentucky plant uses folks say the duck has more fat and I know a lot of fat does not agree with her. any options on Canidae Grain Free dog food?


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We have been giving Axel Acana for a couple years now. When I was at the feed store last time, I talked with an employee about Acana and the new plant in the US. Since the company prides itself on using locally sourced ingredients, they likely have to change their ingredients to what is available locally. 

The latest flavors we have tried are Wild Atlantic and Appalachian Ranch with no issues. 

Good luck with your food search/change. Let us know how it goes!


----------

